# Diesel lawn mowers



## Waldershrek (Nov 23, 2009)

What models of lawn tractors were available with diesel motors?


----------



## Ted Bush (Jun 26, 2010)

Kubota makes a couple, or used to. I have a B4200 but it is more of a garden tractos, 4WD and hydrolics. Belly mower 44" and locking diffy. I cut a lot of grass and brush with it, but not on my front lawn. They used to make some smalled lawn tractors. Don't know the model numbers. Check Craig's list or Ebay.


----------



## Ted Bush (Jun 26, 2010)

GR 2100 - G1800S - G4200 D - to name a few


----------



## Waldershrek (Nov 23, 2009)

I should have specified John Deere


----------



## lsmurphy (Sep 12, 2008)

Cub Cadet.

782D, 882, 1572, 1782, etc...

Scott


----------



## Windlake (Apr 29, 2010)

Waldershrek said:


> I should have specified John Deere


Use riding mowers designed for any lawn care project from


----------



## Waldershrek (Nov 23, 2009)

Ok let me try this again......Older model JD diesel lawn tractors


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Waldershrek said:


> Ok let me try this again......Older model JD diesel lawn tractors


Waldershrek, can you give us the specific model?:lmao: (wink wink!)


----------



## Waldershrek (Nov 23, 2009)

That's what I'm trying to find out. What older models (like 1985-2000) did John Deere make with diesels. I might be in the market for a lawn mower and want a JD diesel but I don't wanna get into a compact tractor, I'd like to stay lawn tractor size. However the problem is when I'm searching there isn't an option on Machine Finder to search by fuel type, only model number.


----------



## lsmurphy (Sep 12, 2008)

Look at the JD 455, 430, X744. 

http://cgi.ebay.com/JOHN-DEERE-455-...tem&pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4ced53c854

http://cgi.ebay.com/JOHN-DEERE-X744...tem&pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4cebdde43d


http://cgi.ebay.com/john-deere-430-...tem&pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item335edd60d2
Scott


----------



## shivelyt (Dec 2, 2004)

330 and 332 also.


----------



## Mickey (Aug 14, 2010)

Son has a JD455 and really likes it. Pertty HD for a GT. In addition to the mmm he has an fel mounted and has but not mounted yet a rear pto. It really sips fuel.

Has a small Yanmar diesel and tuf-track transaxle with I believe is also a Yanmar owned Co.


----------



## Waldershrek (Nov 23, 2009)

I worry about that all wheel steer. Things like that I can't help think of it as one more thing to break


----------



## Bayou Bullet (Apr 17, 2010)

Kubota has several diesel Zero Turn mowers. I have one of the smaller ones.
not sure about their lawn tractors


----------

